# Mothproofed wool?



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I came across yarn that said this a while back. After finding out what it meant,I wasn't too happy. Are most wools mothproofed?


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I unknowingly bought some! I contacted the company (brown sheep) and I guess it didnt used to be labeled.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oi! Is all Brown Sheep wool 'moth proofed'?

The only yarn label I've ever seen that said Moth Proof also said "100% Virgin Acrylic" ... vintage 1950's


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yikes! I always thought they were more environmentally and healthy conscious than that. What about all the baby and child things I've made? Kids and babies put those things in their mouths :hrm: this doesn't make me happy about their products.

Just another great reason to process your own wool and spin your own yarn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OHmama sorry I neglected my welcoming you to The Fold! I hope you fine everything you are looking for here. I'm glad you asked the question about moth proofing, that is very scary stuff in my opinion. So, Welcome!


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't find the email but I had posted on another forum about it when I found out. Here is what I posted that the email said...The current labels do say "Permanently mothproofed," but that may not have been on the label back in 2008. I'll ask the mill about that, too! However, even if the label does not say they are, they have been mothproofed. Otherwise, our mill would be a mass of moths from all the wool we have working all the time!"

I was worried because I had a skein that I had bought back in 08 and was going to make our new baby something out of it.

I also contacted Lion Brand because I was working with their Wool eASE(this was all back in Mar)..they said they don"t do that to their yarns.

Thanks for the welcome :thumb:


----------

